# which of this japanese knives would you recomend?



## guga (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi! I am knew to the forum and would like to know which knife would you recomend. I've been cooking for several years (not pro), and just recently started culinary school. I own a few wusthof ikon classic knives (chefs, paring, utility) and I am very pleased with them. Now I want to buy a japanese knife, and been looking on the shops you people have recomended on this forum.

This is what i've found (i want a gyuto knife):

The one I liked the most was the Hattori gyuto kd, until I saw the price, I cant pay $1,000 for a knife no matter how good it may be.

so, I look at all of this:

hattori hd gyuto
ryusen tsuchime damascus series
shiki damascus premium
kanetsugu saiun damascus
hiromoto Tenmi Jyuraku Damascus Series (VG-10)

well, of all of them, the one that I liked the most is the Kanetsugu, so....is it a good choice for a go to knife?? or any of the rest may be a better choice?

thanks

guga


----------



## guga (Apr 9, 2011)

added a knife and the links to the knives

- hattori hd gyuto (http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/HDSeries.html)
- ryusen tsuchime damascus series (http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Ry...cusSeries.html)
- shiki damascus premium (http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/SH...cusSeries.html)
- kanetsugu saiun damascus (http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Sa...cusSeries.html)
- kanetsugu pro j series (http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/ProJSeries.html)
- hiromoto Tenmi Jyuraku Damascus Series (VG-10) (http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Te...EIGHT:%20184px)


----------



## guga (Apr 9, 2011)

added a knife and links to all the knives

- hattori hd gyuto (http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/HDSeries.html)
- ryusen tsuchime damascus series (http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Ry...cusSeries.html)
- shiki damascus premium (http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/SH...cusSeries.html)
- kanetsugu saiun damascus (http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Sa...cusSeries.html)
- kanetsugu pro j series (http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/ProJSeries.html)
- hiromoto Tenmi Jyuraku Damascus Series (VG-10) (http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Te...EIGHT:%20184px)


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

Most all of those are great looking knives, and the Hattori and Ryusen have made it to my short list for my next knife purchase (decisions, decisions lol) From what I have read on various forums there does not seem to be any real issues with your listed items, and except for the handles on the Kanetsugu which just look different than the others (not my fav even though it is not a real issue either) there seems to be as much similarity as difference between your choices.

Since I do not own any of the brands I can not comment from experience, and dont want to really repeat the thoughts of others more than I have already, but since all are also VG10 I can add that the much less expensive entry level Tojiro knives I do have in that steel have been great to sharpen and in performance as well, and the reason I am looking at some of the same brands you are is that I am anxious to find just how much better the more expensive models of this steel really are since the less expensive ones have been world above my previous Henckels.

I know it may not be exactly the answer your looking for, but since you posted a few days ago and did not receive any answers yet 

Hopefully one of the more experienced members with a larger collection will chime in soon with more info for you, until then keep poking around to find more info.


----------

